# Banana



## Jinx (Jul 31, 2013)

I was having a bad day yesterday, and decided to relax with my Ghosties. My daughter hadn't finished all of her banana and I didn't want it to go to waste. I was curious if they would be interested in any fruits, so I sliced off a piece and set it my hand. All three rushed in and start nibbling on it. The third got a bit camera shy, but he was the most eager to dive in (with his whole head!). He must have a bit of a "sweet mandible", because he was the only one interested in honey a few days before.







I'm not going to do any more experimenting, but I had seen people feed them honey and fruits online. By no means is their only diet. I just wanted to give them a little treat.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 31, 2013)

Cute pic! My old girl Patty liked a peice of french fry from Burger King the other day. Banana is the better treat though. Only a ghosty I have liked `nana. I have tried it with others and no takers.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jul 31, 2013)

Cute.

I know that Precarious does the same thing as a special treat...


----------



## sally (Jul 31, 2013)

Precious  I will have to try that.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 31, 2013)

Awwwh! It's funny how they go for it so quickly and happily. Thanks for sharing Precarious' video, Paradoxica.

Honey is a good, natural treat for mantids, because they'd probably receive traces of honey (more so nectar and pollen, though) if they caught and ate a honey bee or similar insect. Other insects that eat fruit - like fruit flies and wasps - may also be on a mantids menu. So natural treats seem to be fine - in moderation.

Some mantids though, like orchids and other "flower" mantids, have been said to need supplements of honey/pollen to maintain their health when kept in captivity without access to wild prey.


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 31, 2013)

Whoooah!!! Too cool. I had no idea. Makes sense though.

I really like that first pic.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks!

I really wish I could have gotten them all together though. Honey/Banana is a sometimes treat and I rarely do this unless I'm in a bad mood and need some cheering up. :tt2: 

I don't think my Chinese is interested in fruits, but she loves honey in small doses. She's a picky eater and it's hard for me to find things she'll even try. Took me while to get her to not run AWAY from meal worms.

*Paradoxica:* That's where I got the idea from.


----------



## Digger (Aug 2, 2013)

That's a new one on me! I'll try some nana with my T. sinensis - but I doubt they'll take to it. And I KNOW Ponder will turn up her nose. She goes for ripping, twisting, screaming flesh only.


----------



## RocknessMonster (Aug 11, 2013)

Totally adorable! I'm going to try this!

They're such awesome pick-me-ups!


----------

